# Xorg failed to load module vesa or intel Dell Inspiron 15-3552



## cyril2day2 (Jul 4, 2017)

hello folks! 

I am new to FreeBSD with some Linux experience. I found this OS to be very interesting and been spending days to hopefully run it the way it should be. Display only works with SCFB module but it's straining my eyes and it's saddening Redshift wont work.

In Linux I can see that it uses *libglamoregl.so* for my display; Intel and Vesa wont work. I only wish FreeBSD would behave the same and I'm settled.

Here is my Xorg log in Linux:


```
X.Org X Server 1.19.3
Release Date: 2017-03-15
[    23.911] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    23.911] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.11-1-ARCH x86_64
[    23.911] Current Operating System: Linux Fitacrackers 4.11.6-3-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 22 12:21:46 CEST 2017 x86_64
[    23.911] Kernel command line: \vmlinuz-linux rw root=UUID=9ab3e73d-098c-49f3-bc34-4644af00e610 initrd=initramfs-linux.img
[    23.911] Build Date: 07 April 2017  05:42:48PM
[    23.911] 
[    23.911] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    23.911]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    23.911] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    23.911] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul  3 04:09:52 2017
[    24.000] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    24.026] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    24.026] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    24.026] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    24.026] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    24.027] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    24.027] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    24.027] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    24.027] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[    24.027] (==) Automatically binding GPU devices
[    24.027] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    24.076] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
[    24.076]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.076] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".
[    24.076]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.076]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").
[    24.077] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".
[    24.077]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.077]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").
[    24.077] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/share/fonts/OTF/
[    24.077] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    24.077] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    24.092] (II) Loader magic: 0x822d60
[    24.092] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    24.092]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    24.092]     X.Org Video Driver: 23.0
[    24.092]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[    24.092]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[    24.096] (++) using VT number 7

[    24.096] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration
[    24.098] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
[    24.120] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1028:06ac rev 53, Mem @ 0x90000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
[    24.120] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
[    24.220] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    24.267] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    24.909] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.909]     compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.909]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[    24.909] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[    24.909] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1
[    24.909] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2
[    24.909] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3
[    24.909] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4
[    24.909] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[    24.909] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    25.010] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[    25.010] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[    25.010] (II) Unloading intel
[    25.010] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[    25.010] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    25.011] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    25.114] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    25.114]     compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.19.3
[    25.115]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    25.115]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0
[    25.115] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[    25.116] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
[    25.116] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[    25.116] (II) Unloading fbdev
[    25.116] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
[    25.116] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    25.117] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa
[    25.117] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    25.117] (II) Unloading vesa
[    25.118] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
[    25.118] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    25.146] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0
[    25.146] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    25.146] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[    25.146] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888
[    25.146] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    25.146] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"
[    25.146] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"
[    25.147] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so
[    25.294] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    25.294]     compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    25.294]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    25.294] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.
[    26.558] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.4 (DRI2):
[    26.715] (II) modeset(0): glamor initialized
[    26.716] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 has no monitor section
[    26.716] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 has no monitor section
[    26.726] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
[    26.817] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-2 has no monitor section
[    26.983] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-2 has no monitor section
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output eDP-1
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: BOE  Model: 661  Serial#: 0
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Year: 2016  Week: 1
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.4
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): 6 bits per channel
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.329 greenY: 0.555
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.118   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): clock: 70.1 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1485 h_border: 0
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 787 v_border: 0
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): clock: 60.5 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1551 h_border: 0
[    26.984] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 813 v_border: 0
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):  VJJ1PNT15N12
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     00ffffffffffff0009e5610600000000
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     011a0104952213780a24109759548e27
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     1e505400000001010101010101010101
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     010101010101641b5677500013303020
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     360058c21000001aa21756b950002d30
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     3020360058c21000001a000000fe0056
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     4a4a3150804e5431354e313200000000
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0):     00004121960100000009010a2020006f
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   70.12  1366 1414 1446 1485  768 771 777 787 +hsync -vsync (47.2 kHz eP)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x48.0   60.50  1366 1414 1446 1551  768 771 777 813 +hsync -vsync (39.0 kHz e)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)
[    26.985] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output DP-1
[    26.994] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-1
[    27.088] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output DP-2
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-2
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-1 disconnected
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Output DP-2 disconnected
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-2 disconnected
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    27.253] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using initial mode 1366x768 +0+0
[    27.253] (==) modeset(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    27.253] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    27.253] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    27.253] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    27.253] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    27.297] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    27.297]     compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    27.297]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    27.297] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    27.703] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled
[    27.703] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    27.704] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    27.743] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled
[    27.743] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    27.743] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
[    27.743] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965
[    27.743] (--) RandR disabled
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    27.795] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness
[    27.796] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965
[    27.796] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    27.844] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized
[    27.844] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203
[    28.829] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)
[    28.829] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    28.829] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    28.829] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    28.967] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    28.967]     compiled for 1.19.3, module version = 0.25.1
[    28.967]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    28.967]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2017)

Please post a Xorg.0.log from FreeBSD.

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## cyril2day2 (Jul 4, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Please post a Xorg.0.log from FreeBSD.
> 
> Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration



hello SirDice! same as when I'm on linux, Xorg can't load intel driver.

Here is my Xorg.0.log in FreeBSD:


```
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[   678.884] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   678.884] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p10 amd64
[  678.884] Current Operating System: FreeBSD localhost 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016      root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[   678.885] Build Date: 02 July 2017  09:49:16AM
[   678.885]
[   678.885] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   678.885]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   678.885] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   678.886] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  4 15:10:02 2017
[   678.887] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   678.887] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   678.887] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   678.887] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   678.888] (**) |   |-->Device "card0"
[   678.888] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   678.889] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   678.889] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   678.889] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   678.889] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   678.889] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   678.889] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   678.889] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   678.890] (II) Loader magic: 0x813b70
[   678.890] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   678.890]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   678.890]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[   678.890]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[   678.890]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  678.890] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1028:06ac rev 53, Mem @ 0x90000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   678.891] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   678.891] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   678.900] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   678.900]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   678.900]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   678.900] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   678.900] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   678.900] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   678.901] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   678.901]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[   678.901]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   678.901] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   678.927] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 16777218.0)
[   678.927] (--) using VT number 9

[   678.936] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   678.936] scfb trace: probe start
[   678.936] (II) scfb(0): using default device
[   678.936] scfb trace: probe done
[   678.937] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   678.937] scfb: PreInit 0
[   678.937] (II) scfb(0): Using: depth (32),    width (1366),     height (768)
[   678.937] (**) scfb(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   678.937] (==) scfb(0): RGB weight 888
[   678.937] (**) scfb(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   678.937] (==) scfb(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   678.937] (II) scfb(0): Vidmem: 4128k
[   678.937] (==) scfb(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   678.937] (**) scfb(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[   678.937] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   678.937] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   678.938] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   678.939] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   678.939]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.1.0
[   678.939]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   678.939] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   678.939] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   678.940] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   678.941] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   678.941]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   678.941]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   678.942] scfb: PreInit done
[   678.942] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[   678.942] scfb: ScfbScreenInit 0
[   678.942]     bitsPerPixel=32, depth=24, defaultVisual=TrueColor
    mask: ff0000,ff00,ff, offset: 16,8,0
[   678.942] mmap returns: addr 0x806a00000 len 0x408000, fd 5, off 0
[   678.942] scfb: ScfbSave 0
[   678.942] scfb: ScfbSave done
[   678.943] (==) scfb(0): Backing store enabled
[   678.943] scfb: ScfbScreenInit done
[   678.943] (==) RandR enabled
[   678.944] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[   678.944] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[   679.136] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[   679.140] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[   679.140] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[   679.602] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[   679.603] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[   679.603] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[   679.604] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[   679.604] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   679.604]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[   679.604]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   679.604]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[   679.604] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[   679.604] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[   679.604] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[   679.604] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[   679.604] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[   679.604] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[   679.604] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[   679.605] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[   679.605] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[   679.620] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[   679.620] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[   679.621] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[   679.621] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[   679.621] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[   679.622] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   679.622]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[   679.622]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   679.622]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[   679.622] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[   679.622] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[   679.622] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[   679.622] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[   679.622] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[   679.622] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[   679.622] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[   679.622] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[   679.622] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[   679.622] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[   679.623] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   679.623] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[   679.623] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   679.623] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   679.623] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[   679.623] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[   679.623] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[   679.673] (II) config/devd: adding input device Mouse (/dev/psm0)
[   679.673] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse'
[   679.673] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[   679.673] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
[   679.673] (==) Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[   679.673] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[   679.723] (==) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[   679.723] (**) Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[   679.723] (**) Mouse: Buttons: 5
[   679.723] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:psm0"
[   679.723] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)
[   679.724] (**) Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   679.724] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[   679.724] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   679.724] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   679.739] (II) Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 0
[   679.739] (II) Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is PS/2
[   680.341] (II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
[   680.342] scfb: SaveScreen 0
[   680.342] scfb: SaveScreen done
```

Please note that I created a custom config in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/scfb.conf with this entry because X wont start and throws a _No Screen Found_ error:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier              "card0"
        Driver                  "scfb"
        BusID                   "0:2:0"
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm not sure what the current status is but NVidia Optimus used to be a problem. The libglamoregl.so on Linux is specifically meant to address Optimus. Can you disable one or the other videocard in the BIOS/UEFI?


----------



## cyril2day2 (Jul 4, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I'm not sure what the current status is but NVidia Optimus used to be a problem. The libglamoregl.so on Linux is specifically meant to address Optimus. Can you disable one or the other videocard in the BIOS/UEFI?



My laptop doesn't have Nvidia card sir; it's Intel HD Graphics (Braswell) with a N3710 quadcore Pentium. Bios only has few options to toggle.


----------



## sko (Jul 4, 2017)

cyril2day2 said:


> Xorg can't load intel driver.



Anything newer than Haswell is only supported on an experimental basis in -HEAD. Try using the modesetting(4) driver. I'm using this driver on my Skylake workstation and Broadwell laptop without any issues.


----------



## cyril2day2 (Jul 4, 2017)

sko said:


> Anything newer than Haswell is only supported on an experimental basis in -HEAD. Try using the modesetting(4) driver. I'm using this driver on my Skylake workstation and Broadwell laptop without any issues.



Can I see your config? I understand it's not yet supported, I only want it to behave the way it does on Linux esp the Brightness functionalities and Redshift. My gosh, too much brightness strains my eyes. I dont play games either.


----------



## sko (Jul 4, 2017)

Just change your xorg.conf to:


```
Section "Device"
       Identifier              "card0"
        Driver                  "modesetting"
        BusID                   "0:2:0"
EndSection
```

I also don't have anything else than Identifier/Driver/BusID in xorg.conf on both systems.
Brightness adjustment on the laptop via hotkeys is working as usual.


----------



## cyril2day2 (Jul 4, 2017)

> I also don't have anything else than Identifier/Driver/BusID in xorg.conf on both systems.
> Brightness adjustment on the laptop via hotkeys is working as usual.



No luck, Xorg log shows this:



```
[    44.790]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    44.790] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    44.790] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p10 amd64
[    44.790] Current Operating System: FreeBSD localhost 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    44.790] Build Date: 02 July 2017  09:49:16AM
[    44.790] 
[    44.790] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    44.790]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    44.790] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    44.790] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  4 17:28:33 2017
[    44.791] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    44.791] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    44.791] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    44.791] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    44.791] (**) |   |-->Device "card0"
[    44.791] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    44.791] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    44.791] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    44.791] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    44.791] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    44.791] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    44.791] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    44.791] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    44.791] (II) Loader magic: 0x813b70
[    44.791] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    44.791]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    44.791]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    44.791]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    44.791]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    44.792] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1028:06ac rev 53, Mem @ 0x90000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    44.792] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    44.792] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    44.794] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    44.794]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    44.794]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    44.794] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    44.794] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    44.794] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    44.795] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    44.795]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[    44.795]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    44.795]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    44.795] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    44.795] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 16777218.0)
[    44.795] (--) using VT number 9

[    44.806] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    44.806] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    44.806] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    44.806] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    44.806] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[    44.806] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    44.806] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[    44.806] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    44.806] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    44.806] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[    44.806] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    44.806] (EE)
[    44.816] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

why does it says No such file or directory for /dev/dri/card0?


----------



## sko (Jul 4, 2017)

Please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and (re)move all files from /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.

Also try to remove/rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let X generate a new one.

Just to make sure: the user you are trying to start X with is a member of the "video" group or "wheel"?


----------



## cyril2day2 (Jul 4, 2017)

sko said:


> Please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and (re)move all files from /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.
> 
> Also try to remove/rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let X generate a new one.
> 
> Just to make sure: the user you are trying to start X with is a member of the "video" group or "wheel"?




There's not a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or atleast in that directory. I tried deleting all files inside /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and here is the logs:


```
[  1455.521]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  1455.521] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  1455.521] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p10 amd64
[  1455.521] Current Operating System: FreeBSD localhost 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  1455.522] Build Date: 02 July 2017  09:49:16AM
[  1455.522] 
[  1455.522] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  1455.522]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  1455.522] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  1455.522] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  4 17:52:04 2017
[  1455.523] (II) Loader magic: 0x813b70
[  1455.523] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  1455.523]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  1455.523]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  1455.523]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  1455.523]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  1455.523] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1028:06ac rev 53, Mem @ 0x90000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  1455.523] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[  1455.524] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  1455.524]     Section "Device"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1455.524]         Driver    "intel"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Screen"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[  1455.524]         Device    "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Device"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1455.524]         Driver    "modesetting"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Screen"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1455.524]         Device    "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Device"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1455.524]         Driver    "scfb"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Screen"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1455.524]         Device    "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Device"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1455.524]         Driver    "vesa"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "Screen"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1455.524]         Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1455.524]     EndSection
[  1455.524]     Section "ServerLayout"
[  1455.524]         Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1455.524]         Screen    "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
[  1455.525]         Screen    "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[  1455.525]         Screen    "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[  1455.525]         Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  1455.525]     EndSection
[  1455.525] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[  1455.525] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[  1455.525] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
[  1455.525] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1455.525] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
[  1455.525] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1455.525] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[  1455.525] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1455.526] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[  1455.526] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1455.526] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[  1455.526] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1455.526] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[  1455.526] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1455.526] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[  1455.526] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  1455.527] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  1455.527] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1455.527] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  1455.527] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  1455.527] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  1455.527] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  1455.527] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  1455.527] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  1455.527] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  1455.527] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  1455.528] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  1455.533] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1455.533]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  1455.533]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  1455.533] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  1455.533] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  1455.534] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[  1455.534] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[  1455.534] (II) Unloading intel
[  1455.534] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[  1455.534] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[  1455.534] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[  1455.534] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1455.534]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[  1455.535]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1455.535]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1455.535] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[  1455.535] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[  1455.535] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1455.535]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[  1455.535]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1455.535] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  1455.535] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  1455.554] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  1455.554]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4
[  1455.554]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  1455.554]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  1455.554] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  1455.554] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[  1455.555] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  1455.571] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 16777218.0)
[  1455.571] (--) using VT number 9

[  1455.580] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1455.580] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[  1455.580] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[  1455.580] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[  1455.580] scfb trace: probe start
[  1455.580] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[  1455.580] scfb trace: probe done
[  1455.581] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  1455.581] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[  1455.581] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[  1455.581] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  1455.581] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[  1455.581] (EE)
[  1455.581] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  1455.581] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  1455.581] (EE)
[  1455.590] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

PS: I already added my user to the wheel group. Thank you guys for helping, wow this community is nicer.


----------

